# Seasons Greetings from New Zealand



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey i'm new here and i'm from little old New Zealand.
I own two horses.
Iceman
*28 Years old
*15.1Hh
*Fleabitten Grey
*Arab X
*Gelding
Cessna
*13 years old
*156cm or 15.1 1/2hh
*Chesnut
*NZ Thoroughbred
*Mare


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! Hope you like it here  There are lots of other people here from new zealand too! Nice to meet ya _


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum. 

We'd love to see some pictures of Iceman and Cessna.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the ride


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are some piccies of my horses
Iceman









Cessna


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! Cute horses!


----------

